# Grafikprogrammübersicht?



## Sneer (27. März 2009)

Ich hatte im Grafik FAQ und ein paar anderen Foren geschaut...ohne Erfolg.

Also, spezielle würde mich eine Liste sämtlicher Grafik-Programme und deren Funktionen interessieren. Vielleicht unterteilt in 3d, flash, vektor, etc.
ABER alles zusammengefasst in einer übersichtlichen Liste.

Gibt es so etwas hier, oder irgendwo anders im Netz?


----------



## Sneer (30. März 2009)

Wunder mich jetzt einwenig, normalerweise ist so etwas doch ein gefundenes Fressen für tutorials.de (deswegen hatte ich es auch im Feedback-Bereich gepostet, weil ich es hier im Forum vermisse).


----------



## smileyml (30. März 2009)

Hallo Sneer,

solch eine Liste kann man meines Erachtens angesichts der großen Programmvielfalt nicht mal eben so erstellen. Gerade die Funktionsübersicht sollte man in vergleichbarem Rahmen halten. Demnach müsste es eher in einer Gemeinschaftsarbeit enden, denn sonst bleibt einem nur die Sachen der Hersteller abzuschreiben ohne sie vielleicht zu verstehen.
Man könnte also zu Beginn für jede Kategorie die unterschiedlichen Programme zusammentragen um anschließend daraus vergleichbare Funktionen zusammenzutragen - nur so sind die Programmen wirklich vergleichbar.

Wenn du Lust und Muße hast darfst du dich dafür gern verantwortlich fühlen 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. März 2009)

Hier hast du eine Übersicht


----------



## Sneer (30. März 2009)

Ja ich finde auch, dass die Liste nur Sinn macht, wenn sie nach Funktionen sortiert wird. Arbeit wird das alle mal machen, aber wenn jeder hier etwas eintragen kann /wird... 
Ich werde gern die zehn 2D-3D Programme die ich kenne samt Funktionen eintragen. Und kann mir vorstellen, dass solch eine Liste genutzt wird, um durch den Sumpf der vielen Programme etwas Überblick zu bekommen.


----------



## fluessig (30. März 2009)

Ich sehe keinen Sinn in solch einer Liste. Wieso sollte ich die Features von Photoshop mit denen von 3D Studio Max vergleichen wollen? Oder versteh ich dich jetzt falsch?


----------



## smileyml (30. März 2009)

Ja, das machst du. Natürlich vergleicht man nicht PS und 3Dmax - ist ja wie Äpfel mmit Birnen zu vergleichen.
PS vergleicht sich wohl gut mit Painter oder Gimp (Freeware) etc.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (30. März 2009)

Jau, wenn sowas entstehen soll wird des n Community-Ding.
Somit möge jeder der etwas beizutragen hat, dies hier kundtun.
Um redundante Daten zu vermeiden wäre es sinnvoll die Programme die gepostet werden sollen vielleicht schonmal vorab hier niederzuschreiben 
Wäre ne tolle Sache.

mfg


----------



## Mark (30. März 2009)

Hi!

@Äpfel und Birnen: hm, könnte mir vorstellen, das sagen einige bei "Cinema4D" und "Maya" auch: "die kann man nicht vergleichen" 

Ich fürchte, solch eine Liste wäre a) zu reduziert, um wirklich aussagekräftige Vergleiche zuzulassen oder b) so übertrieben groß, daß es länger dauert die Liste zu verstehen, als einfach alle Demos auszuprobieren 
Nur mal als Beispiel zum 3D-Bereich: man könnte die Liste "Spline-Modelling" machen und dort bei z.B. Maya ein "+" und bei C4D ein "-" eintragen. Würde aber so nicht wirklich stimmen, den C4D hat "gewisse" Spline-Modelling-Fähigkeiten. Detaillierter würde es funktionieren: "Rotations-Körper", "Extrusions-Körper" etc. ... diese Liste würde endlos lang... 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: eine Liste aller Programme mit Firma, Demo-Link, Preis könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, einen Funktions-Vergleich halte ich für äußerst schwierig...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## smileyml (30. März 2009)

...stimmt, Mark hat recht. Gerade da man da regelmäßig diese Liste aktualisieren müsste wenn eine neue Version erscheint. Daher finde ich es richtig, die Liste auf Programme und Herstellerlink zu begrenzen. Der Preis kann zur ersten Orientierung dienen, wenn man auf Entscheidungsfindung ist.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Oder vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung für was es gedacht und gut ist.


----------



## Sneer (31. März 2009)

Ich finde die Empfehlung / Beschreibung recht wichtig, da es sonst ein Liste wird - wie sie  Gewürzwiebel schon gefunden hat.
Die meisten Leute wissen was sie machen wollen, aber manchmal vielleicht nicht welches Tool sie dafür benötigen bzw. nicht wussten, dass es noch eine Alternative gibt.
Einzelne Funktionen sprengen da vielleicht wirklich den Rahmen der Liste, aber eine grobe Beschreibung fände ich immer noch hilfreich.Hier mal ein Beispiel:

3D Tools:
   - Maya (Modeling - Animation - Rendering )
   - 3ds Max  (Modeling - Animation - Rendering )
   - XSI (...)
   - Lightwave (...)
   - Blender (...)

Bildbearbeitung: 
   - Photoshop
   - Paintshop
   - Gimp

Publishing:
   - Adobe InDesign
   - QuarkExpress

Vektorbasierendes Zeichnen:
   - Adobe Illustrator
   - InkScape


Gibt ja noch mehr Bereiche wie Flash, Webseiten Erstellung, Videoschnitt, Typografie etc.


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2009)

Wir sollten das hier nicht einfach untergehen lassen. Daher will ich folgende Links beisteuern.
http://wiki.cgsociety.org/index.php/Portal:2D_Software
http://wiki.cgsociety.org/index.php/Portal:3D_Software
http://wiki.cgsociety.org/index.php/Comparison_of_3d_tools

...und als Übersicht - http://wiki.cgsociety.org/index.php/Main_Page

Grüße Marco


----------



## mreball (27. April 2009)

zwar etwas spät, aber bei der "Konkurrenz" gibt es was - speziell für Mac, aber manche Programme sind ja für mehrere Plattfomen verfügbar: http://www.macuser.de/forum/f50/programme-bildbearbeitung-grafik-293473/


----------

